# .22lr Tanfoglio problem



## Big Dog222 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Guy. Im starting to get the hang of this forum; my 2nd gun question>

I have a wee .22lr Tanfoglio Force semi; bought 2nd hand. It has been the bee stinging my rear since I got it. First it wouldn't fire right about 5 out of a 10 mag. Had to get a firing pin made, no better. finally got a factor pin and although not great yet it is jamming (one roung 1/2 in and the extrated roung jammed on top sticking 1/2 out.

This is what I have done: Yesterday I strip the gun. Washed it down with 2 stroke petrol (gas), blew it out with the air linner, lubbed and rebuild. I think the extracter may have got dirty; guessing though.

Any ideas to the problem??????

I am so disappointed with this gun that I will "test it again Monday night" and if not better move it on. But would like to know if you can shed some light on this frustrating issue:smt022. Life is to short to spend shoot range days disappointed if you know what I mean.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

You do not say what type of ammo you are using. It is not unusual for a 22lr to be picky about ammo, expecially a semi-auto. Try something with a little more oomph like cci mini-blazer to see if it will cycle the slide properly.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*22*

I agree - go with a hyper velocity round. that might do it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Big Dog222 said:


> one round 1/2 in and the extracted round jammed on top sticking 1/2 out.


Possibly the ammo you are using is lacking sufficient power.


----------



## Big Dog222 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Think I have susted it*

Ammo used on Saturday:
~ Winchester Lazer - so far llikes this best
~ Remmington Std Vel - target
~ Lapua pistol king
~ CCI Velocitor
~ Eley target
~ American Eagle

On Saturday she didn't like any. Since then I have stripped the gun and completely washed in down, it was dirty (not my doing 2nd hand). Tonight I tested it again up the back fields and it was much better. First mag of 10 one fired round didn't eject. Second mag of 10 one didn't fire, recooked the hammer and it was fine.

I think the main problem was dirt, extractor dirty etc. That said I think I may still change it. Tomorrow I order a CZ 75 SP-01 Shadow. I have 4 options with the .22lr Tanfoglio:
1. Keep it
2. Trade in on CZ
3. TRade in on .357/38 revolver
3. Trade in for .32 self-loading pistol
4. Trade in for a .22lr revolver

As our range is outdoor (new indoor range being build) .22lr isn't much fun so I think options 2-3 are best and later buy a 22 revolver.

The worst bit is evertime I change the gun, I have to send my FAC away and that is about an 8 month wait for the gun. You guys over the pond really should value your system.


----------

